# How do your calves measure?



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

This may seem like an odd thread, but I've always considered my calves to be the worst part of my body.  They are strong, of course, but I've considered my genetic threshold for progress in terms of muscle mass to be pretty low.

In that regard, I'm curious; how do other IM members measure in the calf department?  I'd like to know...  Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Du (Nov 3, 2004)

My right is smaller than my left. My right one is 17.5", and my left is 18". 

I dunno how that compares, and honestly don't really care. But they do lift a decent amount, thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Deezus (Nov 3, 2004)

Mine are about 18" as well, I have never trained them in a a gym(in my opinion I dont need too in my case) but have been wearing boots everyday for 9 years, also backpacking twice a month....

btw Duncan do you have any good chest mass routine suggestions? Ive heard you discuss that area quite a bit...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 3, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> This may seem like an odd thread, but I've always considered my calves to be the worst part of my body.  They are strong, of course, but I've considered my genetic threshold for progress in terms of muscle mass to be pretty low.
> 
> In that regard, I'm curious; how do other IM members measure in the calf department?  I'd like to know...  Thanks for the feedback



I have always the great genetics for calves.  My gastro and soleus have always been very large, but also very defined.  People since high school have asked me "what do you do" for your calves, and I answer, "the same thing as you: standing and sitting calf raises."

Nothing but genes I guess.  But what's funny is that when I wear shorts, people assume the rest of my body (covered by my shirt) is similar to my calves which it sure the heck isn't.


----------



## LAM (Nov 3, 2004)

my calves are the same size as my arms.  they grow slow but I'm glad that they at least do that...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 3, 2004)

My calves are roughly 17 inches, fairly well defined.  They've always been a stubborn point, but they are enormously strong IMO, so it works for football...



> btw Duncan do you have any good chest mass routine suggestions? Ive heard you discuss that area quite a bit...



I do one exercise for chest twice a week (more like once every 5 days) of close grip bench presses Doggcrap style - 3 working sets, all to failure, the last two with a 10-15 second rest pause.  I use 300 pounds for 6 reps, 3 reps, and 2 reps.  Obviously I have a good spotter.

 This is a point of debate, but I feel that if you're bench pressing a heavy amount relative to your capacity, to failure, with a good rest phase (enough time to supercompensate), and eating right, you won't have any issues in the strength or size department.  My entire chest would probably be considered by most to be well developed, though, no incline presses required..


> Nothing but genes I guess. But what's funny is that when I wear shorts, people assume the rest of my body (covered by my shirt) is similar to my calves which it sure the heck isn't.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> my calves are the same size as my arms.  they grow slow but I'm glad that they at least do that...



Damn, I wish I could say the same. My neck and calves are both smaller than my arms, neck is the closest. My largest calf (right) is 17.5 inches. When I pull in water they blow up a bit.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 4, 2004)

Mine are about 17.5" and fairly defined (when flexed of course).  But I'm also a bit on the heavier side if you catch my drift so that may compensate for some of the size (at least I'm assuming that's part of it since I'm 15).  At least I'm satisfied with them though.  You'd be surprised how much power walking really does for them.  Just keep at a constant speed (so it's almost difficult not to jog) for even five minutes a couple times a day, and it should give you quite a bit of strength and definition, as well as a nice burning sensation.  Plus it won't leave you sore if you just rest a minute or two.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Nov 4, 2004)

mine are only 16" hehe, but defined as hell.  ive never gotten them to be able to grow, so i just said forget it.  they look fine anyway.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 4, 2004)

Mine are almost 16".  Never really trained them seriously(or productively) until now.  Hopefully they will grow.  If not, I can just get pretty fat for a year or two.  Walking around with a fair amount of lard works for most people a lot better than bodybuilding movements do =D


----------



## topolo (Nov 4, 2004)

mine are small little bitch calves...........because of this I feel that I am a bitch too!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 6, 2004)

Tape measure doesn't matter. So what if your calves are 18 inches. If your quads are 30 inches, then your calves are going to look small. A 15 inch calf may look huge on a 22 inch quad. 

Its all about proportion to the other muscles like quads and hamstrings.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 6, 2004)

Calves are easily my best body part. I have always had big, define calves.

Right: 21.5 inches
Left: 20.5 inches

If  I could somehow replicate the definition of my calves in my arms, I'd be happy.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

I have chicken legs, meaty thighs and bony calves


----------



## Vieope (Nov 8, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> how do other IM members measure in the calf department?


_Not good, it just doesn´t seem to grow.  _


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine measure around 17.5" I believe. And when I train them they get very vascular actually.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mine measure roughly 17", I've been told I have awsome calves for my body.  Many people comment on how they are one of my high points to my structure and I rarely ever work them....because of these comments I am working them more and trying to get them as ripped as possible!

As for proportion my quads are 25".   Not sure how good that is lol...I honestly think my calves are to large for my frame and it looks odd.


----------



## LAM (Nov 9, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As for proportion my quads are 25".   Not sure how good that is lol...I honestly think my calves are to large for my frame and it looks odd.



some basic symmetry guidlines are:

your calves, arms and neck should roughly be close to the same size.  your upper leg should be at least 10" larger than your calves. and a the chest measurement should be 10" or so greater than the waist...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> some basic symmetry guidlines are:
> 
> your calves, arms and neck should roughly be close to the same size.  your upper leg should be at least 10" larger than your calves. and a the chest measurement should be 10" or so greater than the waist...



Great post.


----------



## Flex (Nov 9, 2004)

My calves are one of my best bp's. 

They are not huge (somewhere b/w 17 and 18"), but both muscles in my calves are decently defined, get HUGE when pumped, and on top of that i have tiny ankles, which make them appear large.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2004)

My left is 18", my right is 18.5".


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 9, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I do one exercise for chest twice a week (more like once every 5 days) of close grip bench presses Doggcrap style - 3 working sets, all to failure, the last two with a 10-15 second rest pause.  I use 300 pounds for 6 reps, 3 reps, and 2 reps.  Obviously I have a good spotter.




How does one reach such poundages?


----------

